
Ask HN: What are some great resources to practice SQL? - Rohul24
There are a lot of courses which teach SQL but I could hardly find a website which provides beginner to advanced SQL practice questions on almost production real datasets. Any recommendations would be helpful.
======
jamieweb
Sqlectron [1] is a great open-source GUI SQL client that allows you to see
what you're doing in real-time, which helps massively with practising.

You can also use it to validate what you've done using other tools. E.g. if
you write some PHP or Python to interact with a database, you can open it in
Sqlectron to double-check for yourself that it worked correctly.

[1] [https://sqlectron.github.io/](https://sqlectron.github.io/)

~~~
Rohul24
looks interesting

------
hckshr
I typically point folks here:
[https://pgexercises.com/](https://pgexercises.com/)

I like it because as a beginner you can just follow the learning path. But if
you just need a refresher about how to write a window function you can jump
right to that section.

Oh, and no account sign-ups which I really appreciate.

~~~
Rohul24
thank you

------
blondin
hey,

not by itself a general resource but it's the best book on postgresql i have
read recently. (i have read 2 or 3 but this stood out).

learning postgresql 11: [https://www.amazon.com/Learning-PostgreSQL-beginners-
high-pe...](https://www.amazon.com/Learning-PostgreSQL-beginners-high-
performance-solutions-ebook/dp/B07NGSGBY6)

i have also subscribed to the following newsletter to keep myself up to date
with what is going on in the community. keep in mind that postgresql 12 has
been out for a minute.

postgres weekly: [https://postgresweekly.com/](https://postgresweekly.com/)

in my mind postgresql is one of the most interesting projects out there in the
open source community. and that newsletter sometimes includes articles that
compares it to other big names like mysql/maria, oracle, etc. this helps
expand your sql scape a little.

~~~
Rohul24
thank you

